# Gone to Endocrinologist - what to expect - update



## Maedchen (Jun 3, 2000)

I was not sure where to post this question. This seemed to be the best place because it relates to "women" stuff.Has anyone been to an endocrinologist? Short version is my doctor gave me a referral to check out what is going on with my hormones. I think I may have begun perimenopause. Though my doctor suggested it might be PMDD instead, he did not feel comfortable making a diagnosis based on hormone levels. He gave me the referral with the words "go, see what they have to say, and then decide what you want to do".Truthfully, even though I asked him about the referral, I feel somewhat silly going to the endo. My levels show in the normal range, but since I didn't see the results I don't know if it "low normal", "normal normal", or what. I figure my doctor must think it is worth the time for me to see the endo or he wouldn't have given me the referral, right?So, I guess, I just want a little reassurance that I am not being silly and wasting anyone's time. Also, besides getting more blood tests, what should I expect?


----------



## sunnybobo (Mar 16, 2002)

I've never been to one, so sorry, I cannot tell you what to expect. I just wanted to say, don't feel like it's silly and you may be wasting the doctor's time. Your doctor gave you the referral because he believes it should be checked out further. Good luck.


----------



## Angie01 (Aug 8, 2002)

I see one. I had a nodule on my thyroid. Got that removed. My periods stopped when I had my son 5 years ago? He did some bloodwork and said I am not going thru menopause. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## alongtin (Jul 30, 2002)

Hey, I actually had a similar situation, different problem. My GP ran blood tests to determine if I had an underactive thyroid like at least 6 members of my immediate family. When he got the tests back, he was uncomfortable with making a concrete diagnosis, so he sent me to an endocrinologist, too. He just wanted him to check me out.Long story short, I found it to be absolutely the least invasive doctors office I have ever had. He looked at my blood results, he felt the glands in my neck, and he asked questions. It was very easy. It seems to me that with an endo, they don't have to touch you alot. All they need to know is what the blood levels look like. It was an amazingly easy exam. Lasted less then five minutes. (He was REALLY expensive for that five minutes though, 225 dollars!)Good luck, it's a piece of cake!Amy


----------



## Marier (Mar 18, 2000)

Yes, very non-invasive. I go to one for my low blood sugar and thyoid problems. They are a hard speciality to see esp in the Chicago area. Very few endos around here so these guys I see are VERY busy. Only thing I've ever had done is blood work and the GTT.


----------



## Maedchen (Jun 3, 2000)

Well this really was the right place to post this! Thank you all for the responses and support.







I am just worried that this endo is going to look at me and say" why are you here" in the sense that he is questioning why I was referred. Part of that may be because I had been feeling better since I got the referral and part of it is because my blood tests have not shown any concrete evidence of anything, as far as I know. But, in the meantime, I will try to put aside my feelings of "being silly" and get all my papers and charts in order. The appointment, if I keep it







, is in a couple of weeks. I will let you know how it goes.Angie - Did the doctor figure out what was going on with you?Amy - $225?! Wow, glad our co-pay won't be that high.Marrin - You see your endo for low blood sugar problems as well as thryoid problems? What has he prescribed, recommended, suggested, etc. for you? My husband suffers from hypoglycemia as well as food allergies (sugar, diary, wheat). A year ago he was training to do his first triathlon and we think he overtrained, putting himself into adrenal fatigue. This he figured out after much research on his own. He is doing better now, but is still not up to the running strength he was at before the triathlon. I would be interested to hear what you do to regulate your blood sugar problems.


----------



## Marier (Mar 18, 2000)

Madchen - an endo treats all manners of diabetes too. Anything to do with the endocrine system which is extensive. I guess that's why many young drs. don't choose this as a speciality anymore.What do I do for hypoglycemia? I eat several small meals/snacks thru the day. Losing 40 lbs, quitting smoking and working out almost daily has been a tremendous help. I have been stable for 3 months now. I hope your husband is able to get a handle on his. On the same note, my younger bro was just diagnosed as Type 1; right out of the blue. Diabetes is pretty rampant on my dad's side.


----------



## Maedchen (Jun 3, 2000)

Just got back from the endo appt. I feel now that I was justified having my concerns. Waste of his time, waste of my time (though my husband would point out "at least you got out of the house). The doctor was very nice and polite, and probably spent way more time with me than was strictly necessary. Though my worst fears were realized I did not have a panic attack, close, but no real attack, tears almost fell but still, I held it together. Essentially he said that he could understand my concerns, but he was unable to help me. All my tests were normal, there was no reason to run me through anymore. Without a "smoking gun" there is nothing to be done (my words not his). He didn't think the problem was with the hormones and that my doctor was doing all that could be done.So, now I feel like a real idiot, and an idiot without hope. My mom came with me (to keep me calm, be my memory)and had a more positive view on the visit (well now you know, you can eliminate that as a possibility, the doctor spent time with you, explained things, listened -- you are not a fool) you know mom-stuff.I'm now going to take my self-pitiful little self off somewhere with a cup of tea, blanket, and a good book on this gray, rainy day.Thanks again to everyone who replied. I appreciated your words and insight.


----------



## shyra22f (May 9, 2000)

Awww Madchen *{{{BIG HUGS}}}* I wish I could help you out or suggest something else but I really don't know anything about what you're going through







But you know I'm always here for you if you need someone to chat too (despite my pm absence







)Btw, I think our Mom's should meet... she sounds as sweet and caring as my Mother.Take care sweetie.


----------



## Maedchen (Jun 3, 2000)

Well, a day later and the perspective is a little better. The doctor was very polite and his attitude was one of "let me understand why you are here and if there is anything I can do for you." It was just very frustrating. Part of my frustration was (or is) from the fact why I got the referral in the first place. Interestingly enough, the endo made the comment to the effect that I asked for this referral, didn't I rather than my doctor saying I needed the referral. Well, yes...but I _assumed_ that if my doctor didn't think I it would be useful for me to see (i.e. I needed to see) this guy, then he would not have given me the referral in the first place! <another big sigh>I've had good luck with doctors so far, I guess a "setback" now and again will happen.Thanks again for your support.  (Thanks Shrya, the PMs have been running low haven't they?







)


----------



## sunnybobo (Mar 16, 2002)

First off, it doesn't matter who thought the referral was appropriate. Your physician would not have written the referral or suggested that you see an endocrinologist, if he thought it wasn't warranted. I would not waste any concern over why the endocrinologist _may_ have thought you were there. It really doesn't matter. Don't fret about it.And your mother is totally right. For now, you know you may not need this type of specialist. So, the visit was not a waste of time, for anyone! Keep your chin up!


----------



## AnneMarie (Dec 4, 2000)

Interesting post. I've been pondering the idea of seeing an endo doc to try to help me deal with my migraines. The neurologist I'm seeing has had no luck getting them into remission over the last year and there is clearly a hormonal link as they always come in relation to my cycle. Most women get them around their periods, however I get these headaches just before and for the entire duration of my monthly and I get the real whoppers right around ovulation. And I get very bad PMS-type symptoms around ovulation too. My psych doc wonders if an endo doc might be able to help. But I worry about wasting their time. I assume they have bigger fish to fry with diabetic patients and people with larger problems then mine. I don't want to appear like a whiner. But hey, I'm just shy of 34 years old and I'm having migraine-type headaches at least 10 days out of each month. It's kind of rough.My insurance does not require me to have a referral so perhaps I should just try to find a good endo doc around here. However, I'm guessing the endo doc may want me to have one.AnneMarie


----------



## Maedchen (Jun 3, 2000)

I hope I didn't scare anyone off from seeing and endocronologist if they feel they need to see one. I came here to express my concerns and get the support that one seems to only be able to find on this BB!AnneMarie, I would recommend you find a reproductive endocronologist or speak with your OB/GYN if you have one. Someone who is more used to dealing with "female hormones". I think that is where I made my mistake, the endo I saw just did not know how to (or if he could) help me.I don't know what you take for your migraines. My mother has found great relief from latacaine (sp?), a novocaine(again sp?) like drug which helps to stop one when it is starting. She thankfully only gets them now and again. For more the 30 years she had them everyday. I, on the other hand, have tension-type headaches and take propranolol(Inderal), a blood pressure med, to help prevent them. Also helps with anxiety.







Good luck, I hope you find something to help your headaches.


----------



## JennT (Jul 17, 2000)

I went to one on a doctor's referral once and it was discovered that I have/had PCOS - Poly-Cystic Ovarian Syndrome. (I say "have/had", because I think it's not active while I'm pregnant). Anyway... a second opinion, especially from a specialist can't hurt!


----------

